# Treats?



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

I have introduced blood worms, brine shrimp and zucchini into my fish's diets... They all seem to love the treats! 
I was wondering if there are any other vegetables I can give to them to munch on, besides zucchini?

Thanks for your input!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Some fish like blanched pea's


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

They aren't fruits and vegetables, but talking about treats, get some shrimp pellets, fish go crazy!


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

I had fish pellets when I first got the fish, and none of them were at all interested.

Even the brine shrimp.. they'll eat it, but they aren't excited about it!


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

Really?! Mine are obssessed with it. Especially mollies. That is surprising.


----------



## mitcore (Apr 7, 2008)

i would be very careful in giving fish blood worms and brine if they are not meant to have alot of them, they can get very sick and die from eating too much meat


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

give them micro crabs... they go absolutely berserk for them...my barbs did and so did my brothers guppies and mollies and angels and they are supposed to enhance color


----------

